# Focus Raven Race Series...Bike Nr 2



## reijada (14. Januar 2017)

Nabend,

da meine Tochter anscheinend nicht mit wachsen aufhören wird, hab ich nach dem im Herbst fertiggestellten Orbea 24 MX, das nächste Bike in der Planung.
Ausschlaggebend war der günstige (Zufalls) Kauf eines  neuen Carbonrahmens in XS.
Die Rahmenform und Verarbeitung ist wirklich klasse, kpl innenverlegte Züge, seltenes Design, und annehmbar leicht.
Die Oberrohrlänge ist nur 5cm länger als beim Orbea, Sattelrohr würde dank ordentlichem Floating jetzt schon passen und der Rest kann passend gemacht werden.
Da es erst Ende des Jahres, wenn überhaupt, eingesetzt werden soll, hab ich also noch viel Zeit günstige und leichte Teile zusammenzusuchen.
Wenn also jemand was weiß, oder hat, oder beides...
Eine Gabel hab ich hier im Forum recht günstig bekommen.
Ist eine SID Blackbox Worldcup dual Air.
Die kann man dank der zwei Kammern wohl recht gut kindgerecht einstellen, evtl anderes Dämpferöl, mal sehen, ist Neuland für mich.
Tipps dazu nehm ich auch gerne.
KCNC Steuersatz ist bestellt, bin mal gespannt ob der passt und BB 30 Lager ist auch schon unterwegs.
Ziel sind mit Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel fahrbereit sub9!
Natürlich "Artgerecht" fahrbereit.
Rahmen wiegt ca 1280, Gabel mit Hydr. Poplock 1355 Gram.
Laufräder sollten wenns geht weit unter 1400 g wiegen.














...
Gruß Reiner


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2017)

Klingt nach einem interessanten Projekt. Was schwebt dir Laufrad-technisch vor? Eventuell hab ich was passendes zu Hause. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (15. Januar 2017)

Da bin ich nicht wählerisch, sollte halt nur richtig leicht sein, in der Bucht sind zur Zeit einige Sätze mit ZTR Felgen und Novatec Naben drin, neu, 250-295€.
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN schicken...
Aber gebraucht wird natürlich favorisiert, will nach Möglichkeit unter 1200€ bleiben.
10fach XTR 980 mid ist auch schon besorgt, das soll mit einer 11/40 sun Race Kassette und einem 30er oder einem 32er Kettenblatt NW gefahren werden.
Jetzt fährt sie v/h 30/34 bei 24", wenn ich das richtig gerechnet hab sollte ein 36er hinten und 30 vorne bei 26" am Berg leichter gehen, deshalb ist die Möglichkeit auch noch im Gespräch.


----------



## reijada (20. Januar 2017)

Dafür dass das Rad erst in einem Jahr fertig sein soll hab ich schon einiges an Teilen organisiert.
Steuerlager Tapered von KCNC ist schon verbaut, Innenlager für die Kurbel ist angekommen und ein XTR  980 Schaltwerk hat auch seinen Weg zum Rad gefunden.
Bin dann doch auf ein SGS (länger Käfig) umgeschwenkt, da möglicherweise eine Sunrace 11/42 verbaut wird.
Außerdem hab ich hier im Forum eine XTR Bremskombi aus 985er Sätteln mit 987er Carbonbremsgriffen samt leichter 160er Scheiben recht günstig erstanden.
Eine leichte Token Sattelklemme hab ich noch in der Restekiste gefunden...
Wenn das so weitergeht sind Ostern schon alle Teile da


----------



## reijada (25. Februar 2017)

...ist noch nicht Ostern.
Inzwischen habe ich in der Bucht einen LRS mit Novatecnaben und
ZTR Podium ergattert. Gewicht 1367g.
Dazu leichte (430g) Michelin RaceR, für 9,90 bei BC das Stück.
Dann hatte ich etliche BB30 Kurbeln auf dem Schirm, die gekürzt werden sollten, bis ich dann dich Zufall eine Federleicht 130mm mit Absolutblack KB bekommen habe.
Diese war dann aber doch eine 150er, da hatte sich der Verkäufer wohl geirrt.
Hat diese gegen eine 150er Federleicht getauscht...clever.
Problematisch ist allerdings der Einbau.
Adapterlager von KCNC passt leider nicht, da die Kurbel zu knapp an den Kettenstreben Langläuft bzw. die Klemmung des Arms zu wenig ist.
Ein Freund dreht mir jetzt Adapter aus Alu sodass die Kurbel mittig läuft.
Lenker Carbon Race Face Flat ist auch schon da, sowie ein optisch passender Sattel in UD.  
Bin schon gespannt ob das mit den Adaptern funktioniert.


----------



## Jensen4711 (27. Februar 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> ...ist noch nicht Ostern.
> Dazu leichte (430g) Michelin RaceR, für 9,90 bei BC das Stück.


Taugen die Reifen was?
Preis und Gewicht sind ja super, aber die Bewertungen sind ja nicht so toll.


----------



## reijada (27. Februar 2017)

Viele Bewertungen findet man eh nicht dazu. 
Werde ich wohl auch nie erfahren, da ich das Rad nachher ja nicht fahren werde.
Und ob meine Tochter da den Unterschied zwischen dem Roro und dem RaceR feststellt...eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Das ist halt der Top Race Reifen von Michelin. 
Gripwunder im Matsch erwarte ich nicht, dort werden wir aber auch seltenst fahren. 
Letzte Woche habe ich den mit aufgeföntem FRM Tape und OHNE Milch montiert.  Montierhebel werden dafür zwingend benötigt. 
 Bei beiden Reifen war nach 6 Tagen immer noch Luft drin. 
Das hatte ich mit sämtlichen Schwalbe oder Contis noch nie.


----------



## reijada (11. März 2017)

Tag,
Gestern hab ich die von einem Freund gedrehten BB 30 Aluadapter probemontiert.
Auf der Kettenseite ist er 6mm und auf der Anderen 20mm, wird aber noch um 3 mm gekürzt und etwas überarbeitet. Dann werden sie noch rot eloxiert.
Die Kurbel passt dann so gerade zwischen die Kettenstreben, glücklicherweise passt die Kettenlinie auch.
Aufgrund der kurzen Welle hätte ich da auch nichts Spacern können.
Das Kettenblatt läuft jetzt 2mm am chainsuckblech vorbei und zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenstrebe sind es je 4mm
Die Adapter werden an der einen Seite noch 3 mm abgedreht etwas erleichtert und dann noch rot eloxiert.


----------



## reijada (9. April 2017)

Nabend,

Geht weiter.
Die Adaper für die Federleichtkurbel von HT2 auf BB30 anzupassen, hat ein Freund von mir gedreht.
Nach zweimaligem anpassen ist die Kurbel passend, die Arme laufen an den Kettenstreben mit annähernd gleichem Abstand vorbei.
Auf den Bildern ist aber noch der Erste anpassungsstand zu sehen, sie wurden noch etwas erleichtert und liegen jetzt bei einem eloxierer welche sie rot einfärbt.



 



 
Außerdem ist eine Sram GX 1080 in 11/36 inzwischen verbaut, und die Suche nach einer günstigen leichten Sattelstütze ist auch beendet.
Ich hab für mein Canyon eine S25 Stütze gekauft, und die 30,9er Saso wandert an das Focus.
Das hat aber ein 31,6mm Sattelrohr.
Also habe ich mit einer AXE Dose einen Adapter von 30,9 auf 31,6 gebaut.
Die Dose hat ca 0,35-0,37mm Wandstärke.
Also fast perfekt, Ausgeschnitten Rand gebördelt, innen und vor allem außen noch ein bis zwei Zehntel abgeschliffen, und fertig ist die low Budget Distanzhülse.


----------



## reijada (16. April 2017)

Da man an Ostern ja immer was Zeit hat...






Das Bike ist quasi fertig, bis auf die Kurbel, Vorbau, Milch  und Griffe hab ich alles montiert. 
Die Nokons in Silber/ schwarz/ weiß sind auch schon montiert. 
Das Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 6,9KG. 
Wenn der Rahmen mal passt, sind es knapp unter 8KG.
Damit liege ich weit unter dem angestrebten Ziel. 
Allerdings muss meine Tochter noch ca 3cm wachsen, bei der Anfänglichen Messerei hatte ich die höheren Räder vergessen, habe nur die Rahmenhöhe verglichen. 
Das 10x XTR 980 soll mit der 10x XO Gripshift laufen. 
Ein Freund von mir hat die Kombi so auch schon gefahren,  
Ich bekam gestern die Schaltung aber entweder aufs erste oder auf letzte Ritzel eingestellt, muss ich mir noch mal angucken...


----------



## reijada (17. April 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach geht Gripshift X0 10 fach nicht mit dem  Xtr 10fach Schaltwerk.
Der Shifter gibt ein Ritzel zuwenig Zug frei um alle Ritzel mit dem Schalwerk zu erreichen.
Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder dementieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (22. April 2017)

So das Thema X0 Gripshift mit XTR Rdm 980 hat sich erledigt.
Ich habe kurzerhand ein neues XO type2 ergattern können.
Mein Kumpel brachte mir eben die selbstgedrehten und eloxierten Adapter für das BB30 Lager.
Passen perfekt, rechts hab ich nur noch einen 1mm Spacer untergelegt, Top.
Auch mit Schuhen ist Platz genug.
Da das nagelneue X0 Schaltwerk ein nicht passendes blaues Dekor hatte, musste ich das zuerst noch rot folieren.
Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Griffe, einen Kettenschutz und die Gabel wird noch umgeölt und am Schaft gekürzt.
Das Ziel unter 9Kg hab ich knapp erreicht.
Ganz knapp...
7,80KG ohne Griffe dafür mit zu langem Vorbau und Schaft, und ohne Flaschenhalter sowie Milch.
1Kg zuwenig, Mist. 
Das 30er Kettenblatt wird noch gegen ein  Rotes Absolut Black 28er getauscht, die Übersetzung ist dann sogar am Berg minimal besser als beim Orbea.


----------



## reijada (7. Mai 2017)

Falls hier noch jemand mitliest, (kommt mir vor als würde ich Monologe schreiben, von anderen Foren kenne ich das irgendwie anders...), ich suche einen angemessen leichten und bezahlbaren 35mm Vorbau für 31,8 Lenker.


----------



## kc85 (7. Mai 2017)

Kalloy Uno (Ebay)?

kc85


----------



## reijada (7. Mai 2017)

Super, hier liest ja echt noch einer...
Gibt auch noch einen ähnlich leichten (teuren) von XLC,
Hab den Answear Atac im Visir... aber bisschen teuer halt.


----------



## reijada (1. Juni 2017)

Mal eine Frage an die Allgemeinheit. 
Ich muss noch ein kleines Absolut Black Kettenblatt besorgen. 
Würdet ihr 26 oder 28 nehmen. 
Wir fahren hier in der Eifel auch schon mal 15% Anstiege. 
Bei 26 hab ich bedenken wegen der Höchstgeschwindigkeit. Unbegründet?
36er Kassette. 
Auf dem Jetzigen 24er ist v 30, h 34 verbaut. 
Hatte das mal gerechnet und bin mit 28 eigentlich schon Steigfähiger als mit dem 24er. 
Stimmt ihr mir da zu?


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. Juni 2017)

bei einer 11-36er kassette würde ich zu einem 26er kettenblatt greifen.
aus meiner sicht ist es sinnvoller bei kindern zu lasten der endgeschwindigkeit eher auf bergtauglichkeit zu setzen.

wir fahren am 26" ein 28er kettenblatt mit 10-42er kassette und am 24" ein 26er kettenblatt mit 11-36er kassette.
diese übersetzungen funktionieren auch bei  touren mit längeren anstiegen sehr gut. beim 24" wäre ein 38er ritzel noch sinnvoller.

bei anbauteilen wie lenker usw. mag ich kcnc sehr gerne sind hochwertig, leicht und kosten nicht viel.

wird ein tolles bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (1. Juni 2017)

ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du auch den gleichen Online-Rechner benutzt hast, sollte grob (bitte Kasette und Reifen Einstellungen überprüfen) so aussehen: http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=DER...B2=29&RZ2=11,12,14,16,18,21,24,28,32&UF2=1900 (oben der aktuelle Favorit unten zum Vgl. das 24er)
D.h. wenn Du beim 24er mit der Übersetzung zufrieden warst, sollte das auch beim 26er passen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist 1x10-fach mit 28KB und 11-36 aber immer noch kein so richtiger Rettungsring für >15% Steigungen. Aber selbst so ein schönes Bike wie Deins kann ja noch Tuningpotential aufweisen, um auf 11fach mit 10-42 aufzurüsten ;-)


----------



## reijada (4. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Mit dem Ritzelrechner habe ich das auch versucht zu bestimmen. Aber nach 10 min. Habe ich die Übersetzung einfach so errechnet.
Komm ich irgendwie nicht mit klar...
Den größeren Reifen habe ich dann per Dreisatz angepasst.
So kam ich auf das 28er Kettenblatt.
Laut meiner Rechnung ist der erste Gang (beim 26er) dann schon minimal kleiner als der erste beim 24"
26" -  28vorne 36hinten
24" -  30vorne 34hinten.
Aber da meine Tochter an steilen Rampen schon mal streikt, wird es wohl das 26er von Absolut Black.
Vorbau ist auch bestellt, das kürzeste was geht...30mm Answear Attack.
So langsam könnte Sie sich mal ein bisschen beim wachsen anstrengen, 2-3 cm fehlen noch.
Das Traveln der RS Sid WC hat übrigens irgendwie nicht funktioniert.
Deshalb wird der Spacer jetzt wieder ausgebaut und nur mittels Luft und dünnerem Öl getuned.
Wegen des Gewichts habe ich mich bewusst gegen 11fach entschieden. 
Die 42er Kassetten sind weder günstig noch leicht. 
Hab jetzt eine Sram XG 1080 montiert, diese ist nett. 
Der Versuch X0 Gripshift mit XTR 970 10x funktionierte leider nicht befriedigend, das wäre Vom Gewicht richtig leicht geworden. 
Jetzt ist ein X0 Typ ll drauf, gegen Kettenspringen eh besser geeignet, leider bisschen schwerer.


----------



## matthias,wandel (10. Juni 2017)

Ein toller Aufbau und für dein Kind eine grosse Bereicherung. Die Gewichtseinsparung wird es ihm helfen im Gelände sowie Berge fahren, doch leichter voran zukommen.
Die Farben wären noch vielleicht etwas besser abzustimmen aber das ist Detail.
Kannst du bitte eine Gewichtsliste zur Verfügung stellen?
Wo hast du denn den Carbon Rahmen gekauft?


----------



## reijada (10. Juni 2017)

Farben...sind doch außer rot gar keine dran
Kettenblatt, Klingel, aheadcap werden aber auch noch rot.
Maries jetziges Orbea mx 24 wiegt auch nur 8,1Kg fahrbereit.  
Ich habe zwar alle Gewichte gemessen bevor ich sie verbaut habe, aber leider ist der Zettel verschwunden. 
Den Rahmen habe ich durch Zufall privat gekauft, deshalb hab ich auch so früh angefangen die Teile zu sammeln.


----------



## Roelof (14. Juni 2017)

Der frühe Vogel fängt halt den Wurm.


----------



## KIV (15. Juni 2017)

In diesem Fall wurde allerdings eher  der (Raben-)Vogel gefangen...


----------



## reijada (28. August 2017)

Hallo,

Es gibt ein paar news. 
Inzwischen habe ich endlich den seit Monaten bestellten Answear 30mm Vorbau bekommen, leider aber nur in einem recht hellen rot matt, werde den vlt. noch Lackieren. 
Die Gabel ist inzwischen auch wieder am Rad, beim Service und umölen ist wohl eine Dichtung kaputt gegangen, sie lief nur sehr unwillig. Jetzt ist aber alles schön, final eingestellt habe ich sie noch nicht, da meine Tochter noch so 1,5- 2cm an Beilänge zulegen muss.


----------



## reijada (24. September 2017)

So Marie ist (für das Raven) fertig gewachsen. 
Heute gab es dann nach der Milchfüllung und dem Kurbelumbau samt Ovalem Kettenblatt, die erste Testfahrt. 
Fazit:
Bis auf einen vom Mechaniker nicht festgedrehten Sattel  

 

 gab es noch ein bisschen luftoptimierung an der Gabel, sonst lief alles auf Anhieb. 
Gewicht fahrfertig incl Pedale, Computer und Klingel...ratet mal. 
Soviel schon mal, ich habe meine 9Kg Vorgabe ein bisschen unterboten.


----------



## storck-riesen (25. September 2017)

7,9 kg??? So wie es aussieht kann sie aber niemals über dem Oberrohr, also vor dem Sattel stehen.


----------



## reijada (25. September 2017)

Ja fast, 7,881kg sind es genau. 
Nicht übel eigentlich. 
Milch hab ich je Rad 70ml eingefüllt. 
Stehen vor dem Sattel geht, aber ist knapp, steht dann ein wenig auf den Zehen. 
Da sie aber schon seit dem Orbea mit klickpedalen fährt legt sie das Rad beim anhalten eh immer leicht schräg. 
Abspringen nach vorne macht ja mit Klicks niemand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (25. September 2017)

Sehr schönes Rad. 
Warum hast Du letztendlich die 42er Sunrace verworfen. Nur wegen Gewicht? 
Die Idee mit dem Sattelrohradapter habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Großes Kino.


----------



## reijada (25. September 2017)

Danke!

Zum Stützenadapter...ich bastel halt gerne
Am liebsten hätte ich auch die Kurbelabdapter selbst gedreht, aber da
Fehlt mir das Werkzeug und das Know-how.
Die 36er XG ist superleicht und war günstig, das ovale 28 dazu war dann preislich auch noch vertretbar. 
Deshalb kein Sunrace!
Gestern bei der ersten Probefahrt war sogar noch das 30er drauf ( hatte ich echt vergessen zu
Montieren),
Selbst damit ging es super den Testberg hoch.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (29. September 2017)

reijada schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand mitliest, (kommt mir vor als würde ich Monologe schreiben, von anderen Foren kenne ich das irgendwie anders...), ich suche einen angemessen leichten und bezahlbaren 35mm Vorbau für 31,8 Lenker.





 Hallo Reiner, dieser Vorbau von Propain aus der Reihe 1st Ride klingt interessant- Grüße Toby


----------



## reijada (8. Oktober 2017)

Den hätte ich mal eher finden sollen..
Der Answear ist zwar noch 8mm kürzer, aber die kann man vernachlässigen. 
Günstig und superleicht.


----------



## reijada (5. November 2017)

Die Testfahrten im Allgäu haben wir letzte Woche bravourös gemeistert.
Rad passt wirklich schon gut, sie kommt gut damit zurecht, fährt sicher und durch die großen Räder entspannter über Hindernisse, wie zB Traktorspuren.
Die Schaltung lässt sich leichter schalten, und die nicht mehr verfügbare Ganganzeige vermisst sie wider Erwarten nicht.
Die Gabel läuft meines Erachtens auch so wie sie soll, Einstellung ist ja so eine Sache wenn man nicht selbst auf dem Rad sitzt.
Da kann man nur gucken wie sie sich optisch bei Stößen verhält.
Meine Tochter liebt ihr neues Bike und speziell die SiD Worldcup und ihren Lockouthebel.


----------



## nadrealista (8. November 2017)

sensationell cooles Bike. Echt Klasse Aufbau. Wie alt und wie groß ist deine Tochter? Bei meinem Sohn steht jetzt der Umstieg von 24" auf die nächste Größe und bin noch unschlüssig was ich ihm holen soll.

Gruß


----------



## MS1980 (9. November 2017)

Schöner Aufbau und noch schöneres Gewicht ...


----------



## reijada (9. November 2017)

Vielen Dank, der
Aufbau hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Meine Tochter ist 8,5 Jahre alt und letzte Woche war sie 130cm hoch. Schrittlänge ist aber recht groß, war vor Wochen irgendwas um 58cm. 
Das 24er Orbea, fuhr sie nur ein Jahr, hätte aber auch locker noch ein weiteres gepasst.


----------



## MS1980 (10. November 2017)

Meine ist erst 5 1/2 und schon 1,26m aber kurze beine und bekommt zu ihren 6 Geburtstag nen neu aufgebautes 24" Cube. Da bin ich jetzt bei.
bist du mit deinem Budget hin gekommen?  Sind ja doch viele Sahnestücke verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (10. November 2017)

Leider nicht ganz, schlussendlich waren es 1450 €
Kamen halt durch Zufall ein paar Teile die ich unbedingt haben musste. 
Da ich das alte Rad und die übriggebliebenen Teile aber immer direkt verkaufe hält sich das ganze in grenzen.


----------



## reijada (26. November 2017)

...und da ich das Budget stark strapaziert habe, wird das Bikewerkzeug jetzt selbst gebaut.
Der Spuromat 3000:


----------



## reijada (17. Januar 2018)

Eben wieder was gebastelt. 
Da meine Tochter grade versucht freihändig zu fahren rutscht sie auf dem glatten Carbonsattel immer nach vorne. 
Deshalb hab ich mir einen gebrauchten Ledermantel für das weibliche Geschlecht bestellt und den Sattel mit Schweinespaltleder bezogen. 
Das sollte jetzt mehr Grip am Hintern erzeugen.


----------



## reijada (14. Mai 2018)

Der Grip am Hintern ist jetzt vorhanden.
Durch Zufall habe ich hier im Forum, für kleines Geld, ein rotes getunetes starkes Stück im, diesmal richtigen Durchmesser bekommen.
Ganze 4 g. Gewicht gespart, nur das verstellen, was ja inzwischen bei jeder 3. Tour vorkommt, ist nun nicht mehr so fummelig.
Dass ich mal Carbon gegen Aluteile tausche...tststs!


----------

